# crochet patterns and machine knit patterns



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some good, but easy to follow, crochet patterns for dog clothes?

Also machine knitting patterns, a friend is giving me her knitting machine! And while I wont get the same sense of achievement from amchine knitting, it'll be quicker nad HOPEFULLY better quality lol

I dont mind buying, but must be from uk sites, or take meastro debit card


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I found a lovely dog dress crochet pattern on eaby today so bought that. Cant wait for it to arrive so I can give that a go.

I really cant seem to find many though.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

good luck!!!! i wish i knew how to crochet....nadia would have loads of clothes lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

you should look at the online video tutorials, that's mainly how I taught myself. I also got a book with 250 stitches in, and I just taught myself in a few days. I found it really easy, much easier than knitting, and I have only been going for 2 weeks


----------

